# Time to upgrade from my FX 8320



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 2, 2017)

So current rig
8320 @4ghz
Sabertooth 990fx r2.0
4 x 4gb samsung wonder ram
GTX 970 running at 1500mhz core /1873 ram
Samsung 840 pro 256gb
Corsair AX850

I want to toss most of this rig into my media server and just underclock the cpu and voltage for low power/ heat

Heres what im considering for my upgrade,  want to upgrade mainly for gaming and M.2 support.

CPU - Ryzen 1700 or i3 8350k or i5 8400
Ram - 2 x 8gb 3200 C14 samsung b-die
If i go with the R7 1700 - ASrock x370 Taichi or recommend me something else but I like the fact that it was wifi and great VR's
If I go the Coffee lake route - ASrock z370 killer sli/ac
I have a pm951 M.2 256gb nvme drive that I pulled from nuc6i5 when I upgraded it to a 960 evo 500gb
I have an EVGA 1000w Gold PSU that I plan on using (overkill but why not its just sitting in a box)
Keep the GTX970,  it is still a beast of a video card and can upgrade that a year or 2 from now.

So the hardest decision is 
1.  I'm and AMD Fanboy from way way back and never owned an Intel besides my nuc so that makes me want to get the R7 1700 plus all the extra cores I will need for a while
2.  The i3 8350k has some insane raw power when OC'ed and from what I read is killer for gaming
3.  The i5 8400 seems to be the best of 1 and 2 but do I really want to go intel?
4.  Is my 8320 really that out dated and in need of an upgrade


----------



## Rehmanpa (Dec 2, 2017)

I'd wait for the ryzen 2.0 stuff coming out in like 2 months personally. Also i game on a ryzen 1700 and an i7 4790k and gaming 1440p I only notice more fps on the 1700 and that's in pubg. Other wise I can't tell a difference. For gaming it depends on res, refresh rate targeted, and the games you play.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 2, 2017)

get a 8600k if you wanna buy a z370 board,  the 8400 is good too, but no H or B chipset yet so you'll have to wait.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 2, 2017)

RyZen platform would be best for you. For a relative low price you can get really good high core count CPU (compared to Intel's similar priced offering), as well as quite decent IPC even comparing to Intel's latest offerings. Most importantly you will have a clear path of upgrade to RyZen+ and RyZen2 down the road.

I would highly recommend a RyZen platform. Get the Taichi from Asrock or the Gigabyte X370 board.

I see you mentioned VR as potential interest. Most of modern CPUs can handle VR perfectly. It is the GPU that affect VR experience most.

I'd say 8320 is definitely showing its age. The IPC is just not gonna cut it.

RyZen all the way man. You will definitely enjoy it!


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 2, 2017)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> 4.  Is my 8320 really that out dated and in need of an upgrade



I have 6300 and honestly I am yet to play a game that doesn't run at 60fps the vast majority of the time. I'd hold on till Zen+.



ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> 2.  The i3 8350k has some insane raw power when OC'ed and from what I read is killer for gaming
> 3.  The i5 8400 seems to be the best of 1 and 2 but do I really want to go intel?



Don't downgrade on core count. Higher core count => less stutter , way more relevant than a 10 fps difference when a game is already pushing 100fps.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm not a big fan of waiting for new tech,  if that was the case I will always be waiting.  
I'm set on putting my current rig in my media server,  it currently has an athlon x3 445 in it with 6gb or ram or something like that and with plex and everything thing else running off it,  it is really showing its age.  Everyone says intel is the way to go for gaming and thats all this rig does besides right reviews for my associates at work.  I love AMD but the intel really has me swaying towards it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 2, 2017)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> So current rig
> 8320 @4ghz
> Sabertooth 990fx r2.0
> 4 x 4gb samsung wonder ram
> ...



Your board should be able to push that cpu to 4.5-4.8GHz easily with proper cooling, if you really need to upgrade, the AM4 route will have multiple cpu generations on it, no need to constantly change board and cpu every 2 years.

There is Threadripper which has an upgrade path too.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 2, 2017)

If you are willing to pay for a 1700, why not be willing to spend the $30 more for an 8600K?


----------



## mastershake575 (Dec 2, 2017)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> I'm not a big fan of waiting for new tech,  if that was the case I will always be waiting.


 The timeframe from FX series to Ryzen was like 4 years so it's not like there pumping out CPU"s every 6 months and waiting will cause to always be trapped between generations........ (lets be real here).

If your staying AMD then there's literally no reason NOT to wait. By the time you pick out your CPU, order it, and install it, it's sucessor will be out like 6 weeks later. Not only that but it's not like your sitting here today with no computer, you have a decent computer that will run games and waiting won't kill you

Not only is it right down the corner but Ryzen 2 is literally going to fix the ONLY 2 issues people had with Ryzen 1 which was slightly behind on IPC and moderate clockrates (rumors are pointing towards a 7 to 10% increase in both IPC and clock speeds).

If you decide AMD then Zen 2 will be solid investment


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 2, 2017)

mastershake575 said:


> The timeframe from FX series to Ryzen was like 4 years so it's not like there pumping out CPU"s every 6 months and waiting will cause to always be trapped between generations........ (lets be real here).
> 
> If your staying AMD then there's literally no reason NOT to wait. By the time you pick out your CPU, order it, and install it, it's sucessor will be out like 6 weeks later. Not only that but it's not like your sitting here today with no computer, you have a decent computer that will run games and waiting won't kill you
> 
> ...



He has a few options, Keep his current rig till Ryzen+ or Ryzen 2, or Upgrade to a Lower Ryzen 4 or 6 core then go to Upper Ryzen+/2, or upgrade to a 1700/1800 and upgrade when Ryzen 2/2+(Tentative)/3 appear


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 3, 2017)

I would be getting the 1700 through my works purchasing power program so I wont be paying alot up front out of pocket(its the only processor they carry).  If im gonna pay strait up im going with the 1600

Purchasing plan is save up till I get enough for board and ram (two to three weeks )and then order the cpu through purchasing power.   Or wait and save for the intel route which will take a little longer.  The family might help out with some of the upgrade for christmas.

Original plan was to get a 1600 and asrock ab350 pro4 and sam b-die ram.  But then I saw the taichi and kinda fell in love with it.

Ive never been one to buy the best but always got a 2 or 3 steps down from the best.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 3, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Your board should be able to push that cpu to 4.5-4.8GHz easily with proper cooling, if you really need to upgrade, the AM4 route will have multiple cpu generations on it, no need to constantly change board and cpu every 2 years.
> 
> There is Threadripper which has an upgrade path too.


never had very good luck with overclocking this cpu.  I had it stable at 4.5ghz at one point but it and the vr's just ran way too hot.
Threadripper is way out of my budget.


----------



## ikeke (Dec 3, 2017)

Ryzen 1700 would be my pick. Well, it actually is, since i have it.


----------



## plåtburken (Dec 4, 2017)

Ryzen R5 1600 is really good and worth the money.


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 4, 2017)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> I had it stable at 4.5ghz at one point but it and the vr's just ran way too hot.



Place a little fan on the VRMs , like the one that came with the stock cooler and run it at ~2500 RPM. It will make a huge difference and with that board you can probably push 1.5V easily.


----------



## ASOT (Dec 4, 2017)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> 4. Is my 8320 really that out dated and in need of an upgrade



YES


----------



## peche (Dec 4, 2017)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> The i5 8400 seems to be the best of 1 and 2 but do I really want to go intel?


pretty much, wise decision, ill setup this:
intel i5 + Gigabyte motherboard + CM hyper 212 budget cooler, call it done!




ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> 4. Is my 8320 really that out dated and in need of an upgrade


still a decent rig, but if you have the penny just get the best possible, intel indeed,



ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> 1. I'm and AMD Fanboy from way way back and never owned an Intel besides my nuc so that makes me want to get the R7 1700 plus all the extra cores I will need for a while


Have seen here several people that lost the  faith a few weeks with new hardware... so if really want to go rizen or amd, you better look for reviews and comments from owners, avoid comments from intel owners, mostly we hate amd 



ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> 8320 @4ghz
> Sabertooth 990fx r2.0
> 4 x 4gb samsung wonder ram
> GTX 970 running at 1500mhz core /1873 ram
> ...


leave it stock, if possible undervolt processor, media server / rig with 3.0GHZ speed and 4 cores is moar than enough for a little setup in home for 3 + users! so you might be done with that, 



Vya Domus said:


> Don't downgrade on core count. Higher core count => less stutter , way more relevant than a 10 fps difference when a game is already pushing 100fps.


core count is useless for gaming, moar than 4 cores arent getting you that big numbers over the efficiency and FPS count, so ... having a 10C20T processor does not warranty nothing moar than a high energy bill every month,


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 4, 2017)

peche said:


> core count is useless for gaming, moar than 4 cores arent getting you that big numbers over the efficiency and FPS count



Like I said in my comment , it's not about getting the maximum fps , as far as I am concerned that's totally useless at the end of the day since most new CPUs will give you perfectly adequate performance with headroom to spare if you don't run at least 144hz .

What higher core count can give you however is more consistent frame times and it ensures you're not going to have to upgrade anytime soon. 

There are games that already hammer every core/thread you have available.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 4, 2017)

For me me it's not all about specs but quality and stability. I've seen too many HP type machines with great specs that are glitchy AF. AMD has allot to prove


----------



## peche (Dec 4, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> What higher core count can give you however is more consistent frame times and it ensures you're not going to have to upgrade anytime soon.


pointless...


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 4, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> There are games that already hammer every core/thread you have available.



That's the reason I will upgrade to an i7. (Looking at modded GTA V)


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 4, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> Like I said in my comment , it's not about getting the maximum fps , as far as I am concerned that's totally useless at the end of the day since most new CPUs will give you perfectly adequate performance with headroom to spare if you don't run at least 144hz .
> 
> What higher core count can give you however is more consistent frame times and it ensures you're not going to have to upgrade anytime soon.
> 
> There are games that already hammer every core/thread you have available.



Bad example because its proven this game eats CPU cycles separate from the game threads, in the shape of DRM protection tied to movement of the in-game character. These things run on separate threads, which is very clear from the graph - once you add in HT beyond 4 cores, boom 10 fps gained, go higher, and its negligible. You can also see that Intel's 6 core at 4 Ghz is at the exact same performance level as the 8c/16t at 4 Ghz - if all those extra threads really did result in higher FPS, that is still way too much overhead since more cores also limits clocks.

Those 8 cores give you what, 2-4 min. fps. Now start increasing core clocks and watch what happens 

The benefits of HT still are rare, and minimal, in gaming. Don't fool yourselves. And even physical cores don't scale well beyond 4, still. Given this example graph, the real question would be 'do I want to pay for HT/extra cores so I can run the DRM smoothly'.

I think at this point in time, best advice would be: get the extra cores as long as they don't curb your achievable clockspeeds and don't break the bank. This makes the Intel i5 non-K 6-core feasible, and it makes Ryzen very attractive. Above that, there is only Intel on mainstream with the i5/i7 K Coffeelakes, which is the current optimal balance of clocks+core counts (but not of budget).


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 4, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> Bad example because its proven this game eats CPU cycles separate from the game threads, in the shape of DRM protection tied to movement of the in-game character.




It still hasn't been confirmed that the DRM has anything to do with that and it was just meant to be a recent example , there are other games that show clear scaling with more cores/ thread.

It would be strange that the DRM would be multithreaded and the game not. 


peche said:


> pointless...



It certainly can't be more pointless than sticking with quad cores in 2017. Don't know if you noticed but single thread performance has been incremental at best in the last few years while core count skyrocketed , there's a reason for that. Bad advice to make new builds limited like that , just my opinion.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 4, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> It still hasn't been confirmed that the DRM has anything to do with that and it was just meant to be a recent example , there are other games that show clear scaling with more cores/ thread.
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly can't be more pointless than sticking with quad cores in 2017. Don't know if you noticed but single thread performance has been incremental at best in the last few years while core count skyrocketed , there's a reason for that ...



https://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/c...igins_uses_vmprotect/?st=jasjw674&sh=c8af02f7

There are other reasons AC Origins doesn't run that well and is heavy on the CPU, but the above doesn't help.

And you're right for a blanket statement. I never said stick to a quad - there are better options now - but 'get all the cores you can' still doesn't make sense. Its a balancing act, not only of performance, but budget.

EDIT: have added to my previous post to clarify


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 4, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> And you're right for a blanket statement. I never said stick to a quad - there are better options now - but 'get all the cores you can' still doesn't make sense. Its a balancing act, not only of performance, but budget.



I never said get the most cores , actually my advice to OP was to wait for Zen+ , same core count , higher clocks and probably same price too.


----------



## peche (Dec 4, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> It certainly can't be more pointless than sticking with quad cores in 2017. Don't know if you noticed but single thread performance has been incremental at best in the last few years while core count skyrocketed , there's a reason for that. Bad advice to make new builds limited like that , just my opinion.


not gonna start a war, but its pointless to look for the moar cores possible when a decent 4ad core, 16gb ram, SSD and video card could make a decent system, if you plan to un modded games, higher resolutions and so, that might justify bigger inversion, but for most games 1080 or even 1440 with a decent video card, for example GTX 970-980-1060-1070 games will run smooth, decent frame rate and no coil wine, just cuz you have older 6core processor does not mean that 4ad cores are lower or worse than yours, so....


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 4, 2017)

peche said:


> just cuz you have older 6core processor does not mean that 4ad cores are lower or worse than yours, so....



What does my half decade old CPU have to do with anything at all ? I think I already mentioned I'm speaking strictly about new CPU's and my only point toward OP is , if you have the means go for higher core count and let go of antiquated mantras.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 5, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> What does my half decade old CPU have to do with anything at all ? I think I already mentioned I'm speaking strictly about new CPU's and my only point toward OP is , if you have the means go for higher core count and let go of antiquated mantras.


That was my thought when i originally purchased the 8320.  

The i5-8350 is already forgotten about.  4 cores no extra threads 
Overclocking my already overclocked 8320 isnt gonna give me the performance of an i5-8400/r5 1600 or better.   Its still lags way behind.
If the i5-8400 was overclockable it would be the hands down winner.  Its already the winner for all around gaming cpu.
The r7 1700 is still a turn on because of the cores/threads and because its still amd and not the dark side.  
I would still want to do my part to help amd gain/keep market share,  they deserve it.
The min fps loss in gaming by going with a r7 over i5 isnt that big to really stress on the difference.
Whats gonna make my final decention for me is wha5s gonna be available when it comes time to purchase.  If zen 2 isnt out yet then i prolly wont get it.  If the i5's are still out of stock....same.


----------



## cakehunter (Dec 5, 2017)

It looks like you know around, and can answer your questions yourself.
However keep in mind that that B-die costs a lot. It is the best memory. Since you know this, and I know this, and all other know this - it only ranks up the demand, thus prices. It can cost as much as a motherboard.
Is Taichi + lower Ryzen + lower ram and option? Could upgrade to a better Ryzen2 in the future, hoping Asrock update the firmware.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 5, 2017)

cakehunter said:


> It looks like you know around, and can answer your questions yourself.
> However keep in mind that that B-die costs a lot. It is the best memory. Since you know this, and I know this, and all other know this - it only ranks up the demand, thus prices. It can cost as much as a motherboard.
> Is Taichi + lower Ryzen + lower ram and option? Could upgrade to a better Ryzen2 in the future, hoping Asrock update the firmware.



Where are your system specs?


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 5, 2017)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> If zen 2 isnt out yet then i prolly wont get it.



It's Zen+ that is around the corner (February). It's said to be at least 10% faster per core due to higher clocks ( and maybe more overclocking headroom too) , although I can't guarantee any of that.

Zen 2 is supposed to arrive in 2019 , a long time into the future although don't expect something revolutionary from Intel as well during this time.



ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> Overclocking my already overclocked 8320 isnt gonna give me the performance of an i5-8400/r5 1600 or better.   Its still lags way behind.



It wont , but is it really that bad so that you can't wait another 2 months ? Do keep in mind that with the 970 you're still mostly GPU bound , so upgrading to a new CPU might make a big difference here and there but overall don't expect that it'll be a night and day difference.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 6, 2017)

I wont be upgrading my video card for atleast another year.  I tend to skip a gen or two when i upgrade my gpu.  I havent seen any proof that zen+/2 will be here in a month or two or even three.  Usually you wilk see a review -or preview a month becore its released.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 7, 2017)

Is the taichi worth the extra 50 bucks over the killer sli/ac?  I know the vrm'S are better but is that the main difference.  Specially if im gonna use my own sound card?

And after readig what you guys said,  is the 3200 c14 that big of a difference over say 2400 c15?

Im getting closer to getting all the funds together.  Saving a couple bucks here and there will speed up the process.

I can save about 100 bucks if i got killer sli/ac and 2400c15.  With that i could get a corair 100i v2 or is that needed?


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 7, 2017)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> Is the taichi worth the extra 50 bucks over the killer sli/ac?  I know the vrm'S are better but is that the main difference.  Specially if im gonna use my own sound card?
> 
> And after readig what you guys said,  is the 3200 c14 that big of a difference over say 2400 c15?
> 
> ...



Hang on now, what CPU are you going to mix this with?

For memory, on Intel I'd say price/perf is optimal at 3000c16, 3000c15. 3200c14 is expensive mode for negligible gains most of the time. I would never pay more than 10% premium on faster memory compared to what is 'mainstream'. It just won't pay off unless you're benching/OCing primarily.

Generally, about the Taichi, its in the top row of high end boards in terms of VRM, features and quality. That said, nobody needs it, unless again, you're in the enthusiast bench/OC crowd. Out of the high-midrange boards for Intel CFL I would opt for the Fatality K6, or the Asus Prime-A. 

Go lower (midrange), and the Extreme4 is a nobrainer - dont even consider the other brands unless they have something specific you really want because most of them cheap out on features or quality or are priced too high.

In the lowest segment, say around 100-120 EUR/dollar mark, get anything - just don't go for more than a mild OC on these boards.

AsRock has a really strong line up this year, on either AMD or Intel. MSI does not, Asus is hit or miss (and almost all boards above low end carry the Asus premium), same for Gigabyte, though they are more competitive on price vs features.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 8, 2017)

Most likely getting the r7 1700

So Newegg has a sale right now and I can get the ASRock ab350 fatality and g.skill 2400 forte for under $275 shipped.  Should I jump on that or hold off and get the ac/sli or Taichi and 3200?


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 8, 2017)

The faster memory is not worth it in my opinion. RAM it's already expensive enough as it is anyway.


----------



## Melvis (Dec 9, 2017)

If you can hold off like 3 more months (like i am) then I would decide on your upgrade then, always wait for second gen


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 9, 2017)

Yeah I think im gonna hold out till I get enough for at least the taichi and 3200 c14 ram.  Even if it isnt that much of an upgrade,  it will hold off the upgrade bug later and I wont regret not buying it later.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 14, 2017)

So Taichi and 1700 got ordered.  Ram will get ordered next. Just have to do some digging


----------



## BobbyPDue (Dec 14, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> What higher core count can give you however is more consistent frame times and it ensures you're not going to have to upgrade anytime soon.
> 
> There are games that already hammer every core/thread you have available.



You've cherry picked your "evidence".  One single-poorly optimized game, Assassins Creed, and the graph you posted is comparing a current gen AMD CPU to a two generation old Intel CPU isn't solid evidence.  Go look at some benchmarks of more than one game with current gen AMD and Intel CPU's.  Ryzen is not better for gaming than Intel.  There are plenty of unbiased benchmarks to support that statement without cherry picking specific scenarios. 



eidairaman1 said:


> ...if you really need to upgrade, the AM4 route will have multiple cpu generations on it, no need to constantly change board and cpu every 2 years.
> 
> There is Threadripper which has an upgrade path too.



Just because AMD said they would support AM4 until at least 2020, doesn't mean their latest and best performing CPU's will be fully supported by the motherboard you bought this year.  Everyone who wanted a Ryzen CPU had to buy a new motherboard, too.  Unless you plan on buying a new CPU in less than two years they both, Intel and AMD, have the same "upgrade path".   Buy the best CPU you can afford and keep it for at least three years instead of wasting money buying the latest CPU when it comes out.  
Threadripper is great for programs that can take advantage of high core and thread counts, but not for gaming.  When more games take advantage of high core and threat counts that will change, but for today and the near future more games benefit from 4 higher clocked cores than 6+ lower clocked cores.



Vya Domus said:


> ...actually my advice to OP was to wait for Zen+ , same core count , higher clocks and probably same price too



No consumer really knows what Zen+ is going to be and you don't have enough data to speculate on the specs, performance, or price.  Furthermore if a person always waits for the next best thing they will always wait.  There is no telling when Zen+ will be released or when it will be widely available at advertised prices.  Zen+ could have the same price and availability issues as 8th Gen Intel CPU's and AMD RX Vega GPU's.


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 14, 2017)

BobbyPDue said:


> There are plenty of unbiased benchmarks to support that statement without cherry picking specific scenarios.



Yep , like this one. If you would have read the comments properly instead of going full throttle on FUD  you would have realized that benchmark was simply meant to show core scaling rather than Intel vs AMD.



BobbyPDue said:


> Threadripper is great for programs that can take advantage of high core and thread counts, but not for gaming.



And who exactly cares and why would that be relevant at all ?



BobbyPDue said:


> There is no telling when Zen+ will be released or when it will be widely available at advertised prices.



Mate give it up  ,  there's even an article on TPU about it's release. And if you would read my comments (which you don't seem too keen on) you would have seen that I already said there are no guarantees  with regards to the improvements Zen+ will bring.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 14, 2017)

@eidairaman1   .....  @BobbyPDue this is not your own private chatroom, so the both of you will go away now and not come back here, take it to PM's rather than hijacking someone else's thread.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Dec 14, 2017)

Hey OP I also have an FX chip paired with the GTX 970  but few months ago I sold my FX&mobo and then switch on oldish X58 platform so like that I could keep also my memory,disks and GPU and it didn´t cost me nothing(I even earn few bucks)....to cut the chase yes FX bottlenecking that yours GTX 970 if you playing games in 1080p(or lower)and you probably know that,It´s nothing drastic but could go in range from 10%-30% in lost frames with the GTX 970...here bellow is my 3Dmark FireStrike result with the same GPU and different CPU´s




I guess with the Ryzen 1700 maybe you can gain even few frames more......


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 14, 2017)

BobbyPDue said:


> You've cherry picked your "evidence".  One single-poorly optimized game, Assassins Creed, and the graph you posted is comparing a current gen AMD CPU to a two generation old Intel CPU isn't solid evidence.  Go look at some benchmarks of more than one game with current gen AMD and Intel CPU's.  Ryzen is not better for gaming than Intel.  There are plenty of unbiased benchmarks to support that statement without cherry picking specific scenarios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except it’s already been annouced that Zen+ will launch Q2 2018 before April

likely March


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 14, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> @eidairaman1   .....  @BobbyPDue this is not your own private chatroom, so the both of you will go away now and not come back here, take it to PM's rather than hijacking someone else's thread.



Sorry I can't, I get a prompt stating this.
"Oops! We ran into some problems.
This user's profile is not available."

Either way I set him on ignore.

Anyways I can't wait to see how this rig turns out once finished


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 15, 2017)

Taichi came today,  not bad since I paid for egg super saver.  CPU wont be here for a week and Ill order the ram next week.  Hoping to get this together before the windows upgrade program ends dec31.  

Taichi looks amazing.  for the ram im still tossed up between the trident z 3200 c14 and the trident z 3466 c16.  Im pretty sure the later should be able to do the same as the 3200 just binned better?

I already sent in my invoice to beQuiet for the mounting adapter for my Dark Rock TF.  Its rated for 220w so I should work great.


----------



## Norton (Dec 15, 2017)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> Taichi looks amazing. for the ram im still tossed up between the trident z 3200 c14 and the trident z 3466 c16. Im pretty sure the later should be able to do the same as the 3200 just binned better?


@Johan45 might be a good reference for ram- afaik all(most?) GSkill c14 ram over 3200 is Samsung B die, which is preferred for Ryzen. My 3200 TridentZ sticks (c16) are Samsung E die and dual rank so they're topping out at 2933 (they'll do 3200 but not 100% stable when running full load long term)


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 15, 2017)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> Taichi came today,  not bad since I paid for egg super saver.  CPU wont be here for a week and Ill order the ram next week.  Hoping to get this together before the windows upgrade program ends dec31.
> 
> Taichi looks amazing.  for the ram im still tossed up between the trident z 3200 c14 and the trident z 3466 c16.  Im pretty sure the later should be able to do the same as the 3200 just binned better?
> 
> I already sent in my invoice to beQuiet for the mounting adapter for my Dark Rock TF.  Its rated for 220w so I should work great.


You won’t see much benefits from 3466 over 3200


----------



## notb (Dec 15, 2017)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> I would be getting the 1700 through my works purchasing power program so I wont be paying alot up front out of pocket.


WTF is a "work purchasing power program"? Your workplace is giving you a credit?

I see you went for the 1700. Well... I'd wait for Ryzen+ like some suggested, but it seems you were in a hurry...


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 15, 2017)

notb said:


> WTF is a "work purchasing power program"? Your workplace is giving you a credit?
> 
> I see you went for the 1700. Well... I'd wait for Ryzen+ like some suggested, but it seems you were in a hurry...



Its a thing called Purchasing Power.  Depends on where you work but alot of companies use it.  What they do is charge you a little higher premium but it automatically come out of your pay checks. So I will be paying like 15 bucks a check over a year.  I works for people like me who have 4 kids and never really get to save money.  So its like credit but not credit.  For me comng up with 300 to 400 hundered at a time is almost impossible.  Ive been adding to my paypal every check and saving up to get what im getting so far.  So now that ive got enough to get a board and ram,  ill use that to get my processor.  Now I can start stashing a little here little there again back in paypal so if the zen+ or zen2  is that big of a gain,  ill save up for it and get.  My boys are getting older and want to game with me so I can set them up with left overs.

My mom kicked down some money for christmas to help get my ram.  so now im trying to decide what to by there.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?CompareItemList=147|20-232-407^20-232-407,20-313-712^20-313-712,20-232-530^20-232-530

these are my final selections.  Is the team group warranty as good as G.Skill?

So far this is what my build looks like so far

CPU - Ryzen 7 1700 (On Order)
Cooler - Dark Rock TF (Already Own)
Mobo - Taichi x370 (Already Own)
Ram - Undecided
GPU - Gigabyte GTX 970 Xtreme Gaming OC (still an amazing card) (Already Own)
SDD - 960 Evo 500gb ( took it back out of my NUC and put the pm951 back in it), 840 pro 240gb(or 256gb not sure)  Adata 240gb ssd,  and WD 2tb green for storage (Already Own)
PSU - EVGA SuperNova 1000 or Corsair AX850 ((Already Own both)
Case - Corsair 400r with 2 x Corsair 140mm fans on top, 2 x Noiseblocker 140mm fans on door, 1 x Corsair 120mm fan on rear and 2 x stock 120mm in front (Already Own)
APU - not sure if I go with on board or stick to my X-Fi Titanium pcie 1x (Already Own)


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 15, 2017)

If it's gaming. It's Intel. I have an Ryzen 1700x. Huge mistake.


----------



## Johan45 (Dec 15, 2017)

Just get the G.Skill 3200 Cl14 and you'll do fine


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2017)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> Its a thing called Purchasing Power.  Depends on where you work but alot of companies use it.  What they do is charge you a little higher premium but it automatically come out of your pay checks. So I will be paying like 15 bucks a check over a year.  I works for people like me who have 4 kids and never really get to save money.  So its like credit but not credit.  For me comng up with 300 to 400 hundered at a time is almost impossible.  Ive been adding to my pay every check and saving up to get what im getting so far.  So now that ive got enough to get a board and ram,  ill use that to get my processor.  Now I can start stashing a little here little there again back in paypal so if the zen+ or zen2  is that big of a gain,  ill save up for it and get.  My boys are getting older and want to game with me so I can set them up with left overs.
> 
> My mom kicked down some money for christmas to help get my ram.  so now im trying to decide what to by there.
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...7,20-313-712^20-313-712,20-232-530^20-232-530
> ...



Get the 256GB 840 Pro, TRIM uses by default 10% of the drive.



Cvrk said:


> If it's gaming. It's Intel. I have an Ryzen 1700x. Huge mistake.



He has bought it already, no sense on paying the "intel tax"


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 16, 2017)

I already have the 840 pro, thats whats in my current system,  those are the drive Im currently gonna use in the new system
I have one SSD for my steam games,  one for my origin games.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 17, 2017)

Trying to decide on the ram. 

very  temped to get G.SKILL TridentZ F4-3600C15D-16GTZ just because its probly got the best speed binning of all B-Dies 3600 @ 15-15-15-35
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232306

these are 20 bucks cheaper G.SKILL Ripjaws V F4-3600C16D-16GVK 3600 @ 16-16-16-36
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232195

I also like the Team Dark Pro TDPGD416G3200HC14ADC01 3200 @ 14-14-14-31 but for 10 dollars more i might as well get the ripjaws.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313712

these are the cheapest selection of what I think are B-Dies G.SKILL TridentZ F4-3466C16D-16GTZKW 3466 @ 16-18-18-38 but timings are a little loose so im not sure
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232403

What would you guys suggest for a taichi?

My thought process is,  if the cpu's are all pretty much limited to a 4ghz max,  why not get ram that will squeeze out any extra performance needed?
It will also help the life span of system. Even if it wont reach 3600 on an x370 it should be able to get me the highest mem speeds and timing available right?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 17, 2017)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> Trying to decide on the ram.
> 
> very  temped to get G.SKILL TridentZ F4-3600C15D-16GTZ just because its probly got the best speed binning of all B-Dies 3600 @ 15-15-15-35
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232306
> ...


get the best that you can afford


----------



## notb (Dec 17, 2017)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> What would you guys suggest for a taichi?


For taichi or not, it's always the same recommendation. Get the cheapest one that will do the job (i.e. is compatible).
There's no point in pushing a lot of money in RAM, power supplies and all that nonsense. Before you know, your PC will cost more than a sensible i7-8700 setup would have.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 18, 2017)

The only thing I’ve purchased/purchasing is cpu, ram and MOBO.   Everything else I already had.


----------



## cakehunter (Dec 18, 2017)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/7d4qvt

(just somebody's reddit post, not affiliated)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 18, 2017)

notb said:


> For taichi or not, it's always the same recommendation. Get the cheapest one that will do the job (i.e. is compatible).
> There's no point in pushing a lot of money in RAM, power supplies and all that nonsense. Before you know, your PC will cost more than a sensible i7-8700 setup would have.





ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> The only thing I’ve purchased/purchasing is cpu, ram and MOBO.   Everything else I already had.



*notb** just stop** and go elsewhere*, read what @ShRoOmAlIsTiC said, *he isn't interested on you trying to impose your will on him!*


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 18, 2017)

cakehunter said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/7d4qvt
> 
> (just somebody's reddit post, not affiliated)


Thank you thats exactly what i needed


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 20, 2017)

I ended buying team dark pro 3200 c14
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313711
Ended up being the best bang for the buck i could find on good b-dies. 
Out of all the 3200 c14 i looked at, it was by far the least expensive.  Never tried tem group ram before,  hopefully it will be good.

Now its just a waiting game.  Cant wait to throw this all together.


----------



## cakehunter (Dec 20, 2017)

If a friend asked me- I would advice to look at Team Group too. Just as people say there is an "Asus tax", I think there is an "Gskill tax" too.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2017)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> I ended buying team dark pro 3200 c14
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313711
> Ended up being the best bang for the buck i could find on good b-dies.
> Out of all the 3200 c14 i looked at, it was by far the least expensive.  Never tried tem group ram before,  hopefully it will be good.
> ...


Have had a lot of Team Ram (albeit DDR3), always been very good to me with some OC headroom and stable.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 25, 2017)

Well darn it,  ram got lost in transit between newegg and fedex.  I had to file a lost package claim.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 25, 2017)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> Well darn it,  ram got lost in transit between newegg and fedex.  I had to file a lost package claim.


 well they should rush deliver you a new package of the same exact Ram and also either give you a discount or your money back for any shipping that you paid for


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 27, 2017)

Ram is out for delivery!!  Also emailed be quiet and asked if they could rush the am4 mounting kit for my dark rock tf.  They sent it out that day and it just arrived.  Too bad i work late tonight.  So i should be able to throw the rig together tomorrow before work.  Just in time to get it done before the free windows 10 upgrade expires.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 28, 2017)

Was up till 2am last night throwing everything together.  Got to tweak it a little today.  Installed 3.20a bios and im up and running 3.8ghz IBT, Cinebench, and AIDA stable @ only 1.2v  Dont know if thats good or not.  Ram is cruising at 3200 14,14,14 1t also.  Feels very snappy.  So far im loving it.  Played some PUBG and it just cruised no problem.

HWMonitor says package temp is maxing out at 63c and cpu at 45c


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 28, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> If you are willing to pay for a 1700, why not be willing to spend the $30 more for an 8600K?


It will outperform that 1700(X) too in games.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hey man hit up the Ryzen Zen Garden.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ded-from-intel-vt-flaw-kernel-patches.240187/


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2018)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> So current rig
> 8320 @4ghz
> Sabertooth 990fx r2.0
> 4 x 4gb samsung wonder ram
> ...


Given prices that way they are, I'd go for an 1800X and call it good.


----------

